# Trupanion or Healthy Paws Insurance?



## PoodlePaws (May 28, 2013)

Petplan!!


----------



## PoodleRick (Mar 18, 2013)

We have Trupanion. Really can't tell you how they are as an insurance company because Penny hasn't had any problems. Hopefully we'll never have to find out.

Rick


----------



## sparkyjoe (Oct 26, 2011)

We have PetPlan but with a $200 deductible we've never actually filed a claim because our two "incidents" didn't actually cost enough?


----------



## Oreo's Mommy (Dec 18, 2012)

Oreo has Healthy Paws. I've submitted three claims...all were processed and approved quickly. I think the check even got here in about a week or two. They also came out with an app recently so you can submit everything online.


----------



## Joy (Apr 25, 2013)

Thanks for the responses about Trupanion and Healthy Paws. Any more???


----------



## star (Feb 20, 2011)

I had trupanion but I cancelled it. My pup came with giardia from the breeder and needed IV fluids and meds. I bought the insurance before I picked up the pup but they denied the claim saying it was pre existing from the breeder. Then when he became sick later on with digestive problems they went back to the giardia claim months earlier and called his new claim pre exisiting even though my vet wrote a letter saying it was a unrelated illness. They don't cover the initial vet visit and if you don't do whatever preventative measures the vet recommends (shots, six month preventative flea, heartworm treatments, testing, stool samples, dental cleanings etc etc) you are denied as well. I just found too many loop holes. I did receive a partial payment for his hernia repair but the amount of money that I paid out monthly just didn't seem worth it. I just started putting money aside and I have a credit card just in case.


----------



## Joy (Apr 25, 2013)

Star, thanks for your post. I know about the pre-existing condition thing and it would be so much better if your pup came from the breeder without anything wrong in the beginning. They can always relate something as a pre-existing condition even if it isn't really, if it falls within the same body part. I didn't know about the "requirement" to do shots, heartworm etc. That is something I will definitely check out beforehand, as I do subscribe to the Dr. Dodds protocol. Good info.


----------



## Joy (Apr 25, 2013)

star said:


> I had trupanion but I cancelled it. My pup came with giardia from the breeder and needed IV fluids and meds. I bought the insurance before I picked up the pup but they denied the claim saying it was pre existing from the breeder. Then when he became sick later on with digestive problems they went back to the giardia claim months earlier and called his new claim pre exisiting even though my vet wrote a letter saying it was a unrelated illness. They don't cover the initial vet visit and if you don't do whatever preventative measures the vet recommends (shots, six month preventative flea, heartworm treatments, testing, stool samples, dental cleanings etc etc) you are denied as well. I just found too many loop holes. I did receive a partial payment for his hernia repair but the amount of money that I paid out monthly just didn't seem worth it. I just started putting money aside and I have a credit card just in case.


One of the vets I have recently talked to said that some companies won't cover diseases that are common to the breed, eg. hip displasia in Golden Retrievers. Have you heard of anything like this for standard poodles?


----------



## star (Feb 20, 2011)

I don't remember them not covering things that poodles could be prone to but there were exclusions for sure. You don't want to be over due on getting the vaccinations either. My sons dog hurt his back and his claim was refused because his vaccines were overdue. I don't mind doing the preventative and vaccines etc but you want to be sure you keep to the schedule and are not late. I'm sure you could call and ask they do have great customer service.


----------



## LauraRose (Dec 26, 2012)

Do any of these plans offer dental coverage?


----------



## Lainer04 (May 12, 2014)

I am currently looking in Healthy Paws. They have a yearly deductible vs Pet Plan that has per incident deductible.


----------



## Luce (Mar 4, 2013)

I went with Petplan for a couple of reasons.
1. I could choose the deductible (50,100, 200?) and the % of reimbursement (80, 90, or 100%), I chose the $200 deductible and 100% reimbursement. I started the plan when she was 15 months old and it costs $30/month.

2. Inherited and common to the breed conditions. They are covered as long as the dog has not had symptoms for the condition, then it is pre-existing. I waited too long to cover Luce!!! She had already dislocated her hip when I signed up so they would not cover the treatment - $2865.00, diagnostic xrays, surgery, 2nd surgery and physical therapy!!! Why did I wait?? Well, she dislocated her other hip last month!! Emergency vet on Sunday night $425 for office visit and xrays, $1800 for the surgery. They accepted the claim and will reimburse minus $200 deductible and 20% specialist co-pay (surgeon is a specialist), and they will reimburse 80% of the physical therapy since it is at the vet surgical center. As a friend says "it's better then a poke in the eye!!"

3. I'm not sure of the other companies, but Petplan has a 24/7 call line to speak with a human being - I like that!

They do require 2 years of vet records if the dog is older then 2, they do not cover regular stuff, spay,neuter or dental exams and vaccines.

Which ever company you choose, I hope you don't need them!


----------

